# CERF Testing



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi everyone, I wanted to share that Oreo went in for his CERF testing today and he got a clean bill of health. eace::whoo:

The vet asked why I was getting it done, and I told her that it is part of my contract with my breeder that I get him CERF'd after he is one. She then asked me if there were problems in my breeders dogs, because I saw her skepticism, but I told her that my breeder likes to know how her breeding lines are and wants to ensure that all her dogs are healthy. The results of the testing is what determines who continues in the breeding program or not. I also mentioned to the DVM that reputable breeders do make this a practice. She was very impressed and said that it is very rare to have a dog voluntarily CERF'd and that she is very impressed with how some breeders ask for testing. :biggrin1:

Another win for our wonderful, and REPUTABLE havanese Breeders! And a big thank you to my breeders, because if it wasn't for the care and screening they have done, Oreo would be this healthy. :grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woooo Hoooo! Congratulations!

I just took Tinky, Martha and Hillary to have their annual CERF on Sunday. Maddie and Bandit (Maddie's littermate) were there also. I'm pleased to report that all five of the dogs had clear CERFs as well as Oreo. Yea!

*Congratulations Oreo & Helen!*


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Helen, how great that Oreo passed his CERF! :whoo: I'm sure your breeder will be relieved.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations to you and Tinky, Martha, and Hillary!! Did Maddie and Bandit get it done?? It is such a nice feeling to know that all the time and effort our breeders take is well worth it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, Maddie & Bandit were there for the CERF as their main purpose. They stuck around for the show to cheer on Piaget too. 

I'll get Piaget's done in April - I didn't want to show him with dialated eyes. We didn't show until 2pm and the CERF clinic closed at 3pm and many were running to get theirs done after they showed. He won't be breeding anytime soon.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Then congrats to Maddie and Bandit too :whoo::whoo: It is a relief to know all is well


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh yes, I agree!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:whoo: Congrats to ALL :whoo:

Riley will be 2 next month and Monte 1 in Jan so we will be going soon as well. I am lucky the hospital only charges I think 30.00 per dog, just have to make the appointment.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a great price, Leeann! You are very fortunate. (We had a good deal at $25 at the clinic, but had to drive over an hour away to get to it and it is only offered once a year.)


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes Kimberly over an hour away and only once a year. I guess I did get lucky, this place is only 25 min. away and they do have group rates as well. I had orignally planned on going with a group of people but the date fell on the day I was flying out to pick up Monte so I just took Ry alone.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

whitBmom said:


> I also mentioned to the DVM that reputable breeders do make this a practice. She was very impressed and said that it is very rare to have a dog voluntarily CERF'd and that she is very impressed with how some breeders ask for testing. :biggrin1:
> 
> Another win for our wonderful, and REPUTABLE havanese Breeders! And a big thank you to my breeders, because if it wasn't for the care and screening they have done, Oreo would be this healthy. :grouphug:


I sure agree, Helen. I love the fact that the good breeders are so proactive in testing not only their show dogs, but requiring it of their pet dogs also. These are really caring breeders who want to breed only the best lines. Getting Maddie CERF'd was such a quick process, and it is so much cheaper at a show clinic than going to a private specialist. I've also had Maddie's patellas cleared by her vet. Of course, I really wasn't concerned, since Maddie runs like the wind and is an excellent jumper. But it still put my mind at ease since my prior Hav had patella luxation. Congrats on Oreo's CERF results!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Neither of my breeders asked for me to have it done. I did it for my piece of mind. Kodi was cerf'd at 1 and Shelby is due now that she is one. I will take them both after the New Year. It is $100 each. Sometimes there is a clinic, but by the time I drive ther, gas, tolls, etc. I haven't saved anything.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Michele, it is so good that you do it on your own. How many pet owners do additional yearly testing voluntarily? It is worth the peace at mind. As for the all the price ranges, I am really amazed at the differences. I wonder if anyone could help you locate another DVM that offers CERF testing at a better rate?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele its too bad you could not schedule it around your vaca to Mass. The place I go to is in North Andover.


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i was hoping to get coco's cerf done at a clinic but no luck. i was pleased to find a vet 2 mi. away! at 60.$ not too bad, i neeed to call for an appointment.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

It's in my contract to have Tessa Cerf'd too. Unfortunately I was told my someone that St Louis is the closest place to have it done...a 2 1/2 hr trip one way!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is the link to the ACVO Clinic List by state for those looking

http://www.vmdb.org/clinic.html


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Leeann, that's so helpful! I heard correctly, the St Louis location is closer than the one in my own state!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jan, do you know any show breeders in your area (of any breed)? Once in a while we get a CERF clinic held at a local show, but it is only 2-3 a year for us. You may get that opportunity once in a while too. If you can ask any show breeders if they would share that info with you - - or I can show you how to look for it also. That may bring an opportunity closer to you that you wouldn't know about otherwise.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Kimberly, thanks for that tip; I'll look into it. We don't have a (reputable) Havanese breeder in my town but I'm sure we have some of other breeds. That would be great not to make a 5 hr round trip!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, thanks for the tip. It doesn't have to be done until after January, so I might look into it.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Bumping This Up Because I Got Me Some Questions...*

:bump2:

Well now that Posh is over a year old I have finally found a clinic somewhat close to me (60 miles) who does CERF exams.

I will be taking her for the exam in the next couple of weeks. I have been going through some of the posts about annual CERF exams and see that they put in drops, and that it doesn't take too long...but that some of the dogs have been a bit "silly" during the testing.

Posh is extremely well behaved at the "doctor" and elsewhere, but I'm wondering if you all have some tips for me (and others) as to what to expect, how to prepare, etc...

Also, I thought since we've been talking about the importance of good breeders, etc...I would bring this issue into focus as so many breeders are doing such an excellent job at advising or having clauses in their pet contracts to be a pro-active pet owner and have your dog CERF'ed annually, even if you are not showing/breeding your dog.

Kudos to my breeder Char, and many others who are including this in their pet contracts.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am sure Posh will do very well. It really is no biggie and it doesn't take long at all. Oreo initially freaked out because it was pitch black and that they shone a bright light in his eye, so they asked me to hold him as he calmed down better with me, rather than the technician. He did marvelous and I am so happy he eyes are healthy. 

I agree that there are some wonderful breeders out there who sincerely do care about the betterment of the breed and do encourage their owners to test and get back to them about their dogs overall health.

All the best and keep us posted.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Another thing that helps is if you get your dog familiar with you holding the beard on her chin without her freaking out. It helps to steady the head and you can put your other hand on the back of her head to comfort her and help her stay relaxed. It is over quickly, but the doctor does need to look deep into her eyes for a few seconds so it is good if you can have control on keeping her steady for a short bit.

Glad you are getting it done!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Yes the CERF test is quick and pretty easy. They will put drops in her eyes and then you wait for about 20-30 min. Then they will take her in a dark room and look in her eyes with a couple different instruments. The whole process takes less than 5 min. I always have the dogs sit on my lap, and they have done great during the test, even the Havabrat! In fact, I just sent off 3 of my dogs CERF papers last week-(all passed, yay!) that I have had here for months and forgot to send in! oops!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks for the great advice everyone. I will work on the "beard holding." She's not a huge fan of me holding her this way when I'm trying to brush her, so we'll work on it. I'm glad I'm getting it done too. I can't believe how much I've learned about being pro-active since I decided to get a Havanese.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The best benefit for pet owners getting the CERF done is that you will know if anything is developing long before it is a vision problem for your dog.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Amy, you shouldn't have any trouble with Posh, really. My guys were CRAZY in the waiting room because they wanted to lick and smell every person and dog in there. :suspicious: And it was two (them) against one (me)!

The doctor was very good about getting a look into their eyes, even with them looking around. He said that he's just patient, and that they eventually all look the direction he wants them too so he can get a good look. 

Let us know how it goes! 60 miles sounds like a long drive.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Jane I can just imagine that scene.

Sixty miles is really nothing to me. I know that sounds a bit crazy. I'm about fifty miles from Minneapolis and I find myself going there at least bi-weekly. I'm basically a city girl trapped in the country, but oh so happy about it!  It makes life a bit more economical living here as I have absolutely no desire to eat in any of the local restaurants because I'm too big of a food snob! Ha!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> :bump2:
> 
> Also, I thought since we've been talking about the importance of good breeders, etc...I would bring this issue into focus as so many breeders are doing such an excellent job at advising or having clauses in their pet contracts to be a pro-active pet owner and have your dog CERF'ed annually, even if you are not showing/breeding your dog.
> 
> Kudos to my breeder Char, and many others who are including this in their pet contracts.


I have the clause in my contracts that the dogs get CERF'ed also. I send out reminders that the time is coming up but so far only one CERF has been done  
The hardest part of the CERF test for me is to do the paperwork. Every single time I mess up filling in those little bubbles and the gal who works there knows me from the local kennel club so she has learned to fill the form out for me....it saves her time ound: 
I haven't even had a dog flinch during a CERF test. It really is a pretty easy thing so calm your nerves  You'll both do great.


----------

